# cats eating food for hedgehogs



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

What can I put the food in so that only the animals intended get it?


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

My nan had the same problem so I made her a cage out of some spare wire mesh with a hedgehog sized hole at one end. can be pegged into the ground if needed but the cats her way didn't seem bothered about flipping it over. very simple, took about 15 minuets, and works perfectly, hasn't had a cat touch it since. I am sure any old box or cage could be modified in a similar way.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm rubbish at any form of constructing stuff for animals.I was hoping I could buy something.I'll try.Strange about the hedgehogs.Never had any before and now there is a crowd.An adult and 2 tiny ones under a run and 2 huge whopping ones under the shed now.Odd.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

You don't have to make something from scratch. the top of an old hamster cage or similar with a section of wire cut out would be perfect, and requires almost no DIY skills at all!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Keep an eye on those tiny ones! if they don't make 500g in weight before they begin their hibernation, usually around about November - depending on the weather, they could die before their hibernation is over.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll sort the food protection at the weekend.I haven't weighed the babies.I've only disturbed them once to have a look.They are the size of tennis balls .The run is under a gazebo so the area is protected from all the elements.I've only seen the big ones on the move but the babies are curled up in the same spot during the day.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Bit of a late(ish) reply, but we always put our bowl of hoggy food under a paving slab raised off the ground with bricks, keeps out most other animals and also stops it getting wet and soiled : victory:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

can i pinch your thread?

whats best to feed hoggies?

i know the bread-and-milk thing is bad, but i have a masssive one in my garden, he`s cleared all the snails and slugs and is after my cats food.

have had some work done in the garden, and am unsure if he can get back out?

will be making a hibernation house full of straw etc incase he needs it, but want to double check that i`m offering the right food so he`s nice and chunky for hibernation.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> can i pinch your thread?
> 
> whats best to feed hoggies?
> 
> ...


i feed the ones i have with the pets at home hedgehog food, its meaty buiscuits, dried fruit nuts and i think mealworms. Seeing as its essentailly dry food i always make sure water is around. However if they are able to forage theirown food meat flavoured cat food should be just fine. I cant for the life of me remember why now but feeding the fish flavours is bad for them. They aparently also like mince and fruit like banana and necterines but iv never tried them on it :lol2: hope this helps : victory:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

its chicken based cat biscuits he`s after, maybe i`ll leave him on those, they`re not the cheapo nasty ones!


----------



## xkatymayx (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi,

There are hedgehog feeding stations that can be bought. These are usually wooden with a tunnel for the hedgehog to go in (and nothing else!) and is usually waterproof.

You could also build your own from a plastic tub and cut a square into it so they can get in. Place a brick on the top to hold it down. There is an example here:
Epping Forest Hedgehog Rescue - Stop Cats or Foxes stealing the hedgehog’s food

Food can be bought from pets at home as already mentioned. Any wild hog food advertised should be OK. They do also like cat and dog food as already discovered! This is fine for them as long as it hasn't got fish or milk in the ingredients (some have milk for some reason!). Dry food is better for keeping their teeth healthy and clean. 

There are hedgehog houses that can be bought as well.
Epping Forest Hedgehog Rescue - Hedgehog Houses

Nesting material would probably be leaves and other bits they find in gardens. I would be worried that straw or hay would not be good for their breathing as they are usually dusty (even dust extracted) and hedghogs are prone to respiratory issues.

If you aren't sure he can get out please make a hole in your fence for him/her to get in and out. I think it is recommended holes are 6"x6".It is illegal to keep a healthy hog in captivity.

http://www.thehedgehog.co.uk/garden.htm

Congratulations on having one of these lovely hedgehogs in your garden. They are now endangered and disappearing at an alarming rate so thank you for looking out for him :thumb:


----------

